# ge ic3645 controller wiring diagram



## alon (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm trying to get my ev trike going and am having difficulties getting any information on the controller or contactor. The trike has a GE model IC3645SR4T405E1 controller and a GE IC4482 CTTA150AH248XN contactor. When I apply 48v to the contactor, it will engage. But once I complete the main circuit to the controller, the contactor drops out. I also noticed that both are 48V units, but the motor is 72V. Does anyone know if this controller is programmable to 72V? Is there a reason to run a 48v controller/contactor with a 72v motor? If its programmable, how do I access the settings?
Thanks for any input.
Newbi


----------



## alon (Jun 19, 2015)

Also, does anyone know how to set the voltage limits on this controller?
Thanks.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi alon,

Chances are that no one here has any idea what vehicle and controller you're talking about. Photos would help. If it is an original equipment GE controller, it is doubtful that it is user programmable. You don't mention the battery. What voltage is that and is it in good shape and charged?

major


----------



## alon (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for your response.
The batteries are new and I wired them 6 x 12v in series for a total of 72V in order to supply the 72V AMD dc motor. The problem (i think) is that the contactor and controller are 48V components. So I wired the contactor to 48v thru a switch and it activated and holds. As soon as I turn on the main power thru a different switch, the contactor disengages. So I think the controller is getting a fault reading and disengages the contactor. I also tried running everything on 48V and it still will not stay engaged. I tried asking the GE folks if this is a programmable controller and maybe it needs reprogramming but I cannot get a straight answer. My next option is to replace both contactor and controller with 72V components, but I hate to throw away good stuff (and spend more $) just because I don't know how it operates.


----------

